# Favorite Lure for Largemouth



## RileyCreekFisherman (May 1, 2006)

Please post your favorite lure for largemouth.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I like Senkos.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Jig or crankbait


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Spinnerbaits


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

a tie-

Carolina Rigged Lizard and Bandit 300 series Rootbeer Chartruese Crankbait...


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

I gotta split this one, my favorite lure to catch fish on is a buzzbait because it doesn't get much more fun than that. Now if we are talking my most productive bait I gotta go with the Senko, when the times are tough those babies come out every time.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

If I could only use one lure all year it would be a senko. If were talking most fun to catch fish on, I would say a tie between buzzbait and popper.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Recently I have done pretty fair with Firetiger Shadraps.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Lipless Crankbait!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

mine would have to be wigglewarts


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

The ONE lure you must have is a 6" black worm rigged texas or carolina style.


----------



## chad4050 (May 24, 2007)

mine favorite lure to fish spro frog my most productive would senko


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

As of this year...2 real good ones for me have been norman thin-N in firetiger and the tiki-drop by wave in baby bass.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Crankbaits...it seems like I have more luck with them. I own super shallow runners to deep divers.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Hands down my favorite is a Red Shad 6" rubber YUM worm.......Texas rigged. I absolutely love fishing with a rubber worm - and have never been skunked. 

I agree though, the most exciting has to be a buzzbait..........


----------



## lovecrappies21 (Jun 4, 2005)

I agree with Skarfer, the red shad is hard to beat. But the shaky worm is what really shines for me.


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Look at my name enuf said.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

last year it was a senko.
This year most of my success has been on a Norman Fatboy and a big white spinnerbait.
But!
My favorite lure to throw is a sammy.
Hands down my favorite lure, by far.


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Soft Plastics


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

right now.....id say JIG


----------

